# Lightake.com



## LightLake (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Speedsolving members,

This is Brad from www.lightake.com

Popbuying.com owns lightake.com, the only difference between the two is lightake has a PayPal option.

Lightake FAQ:

What is the customer service? How can I contact lightake?
A:For after sale problems, you have two ways to contact us: 1st: you can leave a message at our customer service system:http://support.lightake.com/ and our customer service staff will give you a reply in 48 hours. 2nd: you can directly send an Email to our customer service staff Emma: [email protected] and she will give you a reply in 48 hours.

What is the estimated shipping time? How do you ship the items? Can I get a tracking number?
A:We use airmail and registered airmail from HK post office to ship items to customer all over the world,the estimated shipping time is 7-25 days. When your order is over $15, we will provide a free tracking number for you.


lightake Acronym Guide

MHZ = Cube4You
Patch/QJ = QJ
ES = Eastsheen
MR = Maru
DY = Dayan
YJ = YongJun
Dare-to-Do/Fingertip Dancing = Ghost Hand
SE = Sheng En


Updated on 06/14/2010 

Best regards,
Lightake


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 14, 2010)

doesn't look that bad. Quite a few puzzles 
Will you be able to keep us updated like Jack does from popbuying?
Oh shyyytt wait *(edit
This = A-IIIf
or
This = A-IIIf?

GASP DOUBLE EDIT:
Maru 4x4
!
Why am I so excited lol


----------



## rubixfreak (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, I have a question:

Are these the same cubes, with the only difference that the first one is DIY and the second one is assembled?

1st cube: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961
2nd cube: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 14, 2010)

This is probably the best news today!

I loved popbuying, but I'm not willing to pay via anything besides PayPal, so I probably am going to order from your shop . . .


----------



## Toad (Jun 14, 2010)

So how can you prove to us you're part of the same company...?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2010)

what does it matter? They have the same products and the same free shipping. Its not like the popbuying customer service was that much better than any of the other other free shipping sites in china.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> what does it matter? They have the same products and the same free shipping. Its not like the popbuying customer service was that much better than any of the other other free shipping sites in china.


Our experiences clearly differ in this! =P I've been ignored by other Chinese cube sites when I discovered a problem with my order. Popbuying CS, however, always reply to any emails I send, they also have the forum thread -which Jack monitors and posts in frequently- and can be contacted through PM. I actually think the support is what sets Popbuying apart from other sites.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2010)

jiggy said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > what does it matter? They have the same products and the same free shipping. Its not like the popbuying customer service was that much better than any of the other other free shipping sites in china.
> ...



I'm going to argue against that solely based on the inventory of popbuying. That is the only reason to order from them, as dealextreme, focalprice, etc. do not have the selection that popbuying has. Its popbuying's investment into stocking what you want to buy that makes them the choice for buying from. You wouldn't be buying from them if they didn't have what you want to buy.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Our experiences clearly differ in this! =P I've been ignored by other Chinese cube sites when I discovered a problem with my order. Popbuying CS, however, always reply to any emails I send, they also have the forum thread -which Jack monitors and posts in frequently- and can be contacted through PM. I actually think the support is what sets Popbuying apart from other sites.
> ...


Haha, sure, ok, while I certainly can't deny the fact that I wouldn't buy from Popbuying if they didn't have the items I wanted, I think -for me at least- the service plays a big part.

Ordering products from the other side of the world requires a lot of trust. If I found myself in a situation where I could order an identical product, at the same or near price from Popbuying or the site that ignored me, I would be crazy not to order from Popbuying. At least with them I know that if any issues were to arise I would be able to contact them and get the problem solved.

Anyway, my point wasn't that I only shop at Popbuying because of their service, it was that Popbuying's service sets them apart from other sites. Having said that, you are correct that their large inventory also helps them stand out. Either way, I think we're probably getting a little off topic here!


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol @ Dan telling you that you don't care about the service. :fp

Glad to hear you've found a way to offer paypal. It definitely makes me feel more at ease.


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jun 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> what does it matter? They have the same products and the same free shipping. Its not like the popbuying customer service was that much better than any of the other other free shipping sites in china.



I have pm'd jack numerous times and ALWAYS had a reply, also sent 2 emails to the CS and had replies both times, with haste!

I think popbuying customer service is really good.


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 14, 2010)

*Think about it.*

Guys, think about it and it's pretty clear. PayPal suspended Popbuying's account probably due to some items they carried which I thought might be console manufacturer copy protection circumvention. PayPal is notorious for just suspending accounts with no real explanation sometimes. There was probably nothing Popbuying could do to reason with PayPal and get it available again. So, this new store doesn't QUITE carry every SKU Popbuying has. Check it out. Hopefully this will keep this new store on good terms with PayPal. It's kind of the only magic cube shop part of Popbuying that I had hoped for! I'll bet that "Brad" will keep us up to date like Jack has done.


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Guys, think about it and it's pretty clear. PayPal suspended Popbuying's account probably due to some items they carried which I thought might be console manufacturer copy protection circumvention. PayPal is notorious for just suspending accounts with no real explanation sometimes. There was probably nothing Popbuying could do to reason with PayPal and get it available again. So, this new store doesn't QUITE carry every SKU Popbuying has. Check it out. Hopefully this will keep this new store on good terms with PayPal. It's kind of the only magic cube shop part of Popbuying that I had hoped for! I'll bet that "Brad" will keep us up to date like Jack has done.



To whom was this comment directed?


----------



## shelley (Jun 14, 2010)

jiggy said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > what does it matter? They have the same products and the same free shipping. Its not like the popbuying customer service was that much better than any of the other other free shipping sites in china.
> ...



I don't know about you, but my idea of great customer service means I never have to send them email in the first place, because everything proceeds as I expect it to.

That said, the one or two times I've ordered from Popbuying have never given me any issues, aside from having to be patient when waiting for the shipment to arrive.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> I don't know about you, but my idea of great customer service means I never have to send them email in the first place, because everything proceeds as I expect it to.
> 
> That said, the one or two times I've ordered from Popbuying have never given me any issues, aside from having to be patient when waiting for the shipment to arrive.


Fair enough! Just to clarify what I said earlier, the only emails I've ever had to send them have been to request a change of posting address, which was my fault not theirs. I can't speak for anyone else, though.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had many problems with popbuying. My package has yet to arrive in over 35 days, the CS always says the same answer: I made an enquiry at HK post.


----------



## DaBear (Jun 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> doesn't look that bad. Quite a few puzzles
> Will you be able to keep us updated like Jack does from popbuying?
> Oh shyyytt wait *(edit
> This = A-IIIf
> ...



second one is the A IIIf....A IIIf is also called the A III SV, the SV being for "sealed version"


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well that looks exactly the same as poopbuying!


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Jun 15, 2010)

I already ordered a FII for a friend of mine.

Some aditional information
they have 5% discount on all products till June, 30th


Spoiler



the code is "WELCOMETOLIGHTAKE"



they seem to have a least the same products as popbuying.com
as written in their newsletter, logins with the popbuying account are still possible at lightake.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 15, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Well that looks exactly the same as poopbuying!



:fp


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Well that looks exactly the same as poopbuying!



double:fp


----------



## FrankLZ (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice, me like PayPal.

With such a big website change like that I was worried that the organization of popbuying.com would be lost. Glad to see that the lack of organization, misleading puzzle names, pictures that don't help in identifying the cube, and puzzle descriptions that are completely useless are still intact.

Why do you think these offshore puzzle stores all have such terrible websites? And why do you think they change their names all the time? 

What is this cube, it looks like an AV knockoff. But I guess it could just be a mislabel since Type A's are called many different things on the site, including this one, which is called a GuoJia but looks strikingly similar to a C-II.

Ooo, and the fingernails still aren't cut  Awesome.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

YAY I just made an order.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jun 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> doesn't look that bad. Quite a few puzzles
> Will you be able to keep us updated like Jack does from popbuying?
> Oh shyyytt wait *(edit
> 
> ...




This = A-IIIf
this is the original version of the type alpha (or A) III

This = A-IIIf[/URL
this is the type Alpha (type A) III F the other one is kind of a 1st gen of it this cube i can personally say its awesome in white or the non dyed never tried the black


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I've had many problems with popbuying. My package has yet to arrive in over 35 days, the CS always says the same answer: I made an enquiry at HK post.



Sounds to me like you have a problem with HK post then, not popbuying.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 16, 2010)

Does popbuying/lighttake have the haiyan memory? Sorry, I have trouble looking for a specific product on that website.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

Erdos said:


> Does popbuying/lighttake have the haiyan memory? Sorry, I have trouble looking for a specific product on that website.



No. They have haiyan's haiyan and AV though.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it possible for somebody to identify this cube?
type A? which kind?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Is it possible for somebody to identify this cube?
> type A? which kind?



Alpha Mini 5.2 cm


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for somebody to identify this cube?
> ...


huh? I thought This 
was the Mini Type A, but there seems to be another version..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> huh? I thought This
> was the Mini Type A, but there seems to be another version..



That's the Alpha Mini 4.6 cm.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> This = A-IIIf
> or
> This = A-IIIf?



first one: AIII
second one: AIII-f





rubixfreak said:


> 1st cube: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961
> 2nd cube: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102




first one: either 夢幻魔方 or 国佳 (definetly not an F2)
second one: FII


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



I have this. It's a mini haiyan memory thing. Pestvic made a review on it.


----------



## mr6768 (Jun 17, 2010)

have anyone ordered something form lightake or popbuying ? 
are they trustworthy?
and is this link a FII ????


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 17, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> have anyone ordered something form lightake or popbuying ?
> are they trustworthy?
> and is this link a FII ????



That's the original F, the F-II is here.


----------



## mr6768 (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you man . i was about to order wrong .
can you give me link of mf8 megaminx and also what is the best 4*4 brand in lightake ?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 17, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> thank you man . i was about to order wrong .
> can you give me link of mf8 megaminx and also what is the best 4*4 brand in lightake ?



I'm guessing you want black (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_PVC_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26346). Well, the Maru is supposedly the best, but the miniQJ is really good, and cheap (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24168). There you go!


----------



## mr6768 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks again . 
does anyone know whats wrong with lightake ? 
i had so many problems with loging in and signin up . 
also i couldnt contact them with their support link . 
i hope there will be no problem with shipping


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2010)

LightLake said:


> Hi Speedsolving members,
> 
> This is Brad from www.lightake.com
> 
> ...



This is Mike from Lightake.com
Anyway, thanks for your info posted here to let others know about
Lightake.com
But there was something wrong with our CS contacts:

Cusotmer service centre is:http://support.lightake.com 


We will give you a reply in 48 hours, for any of your questions,please feel free to contact us.

For wholesale order,please contact our wholesale manager via Email : [email protected] 

Or if you have any questions, I can answer you here or through PM.
Lightake.com


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 17, 2010)

*Speedsolving Wiki*



miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > huh? I thought This
> ...



I updated the Wiki with links to the Alpha Mini 5.2 a few days ago. Let's all try and keep that up to date. We need to add GhostHand II, Maru 4x4 and stuff like that I think. I'm not sure I'm really the best person to do it since I'm kind of new around here.


----------



## Kurbitur (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you getting the Dai Yan Gu hong cube soon? I Really want it


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Are you getting the Dai Yan Gu hong cube soon? I Really want it



We got your PM and collected your requests.
If any news, will let you know.

Thanks


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, please, notify us immediately when you get the Dai Yan Gu Hong or whatever cube.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Yes, please, notify us immediately when you get the Dai Yan Gu Hong or whatever cube.



Of course we will.
For other questions, please contact:
[email protected] (Customer Service)
or
[email protected] (sales problem: wholesale and so on)

Currently, we are only applied some part of our new site version.
So, not all the functions can be used smoothly, It is estimated that
several days needed for improvements of the site. If you have found any
bugs here in our site, don't worry to tell us to correct them step by step.
Thanks in advance.
Lightake.com


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 18, 2010)

STICKY STICKY STICKY


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 19, 2010)

My lightake order has been shipped. It was so quick. I love it. Thank you. It only collected for 1 days and now it shipped! I'm amazed. Also, Emma seems to work for the customer service. Thats awesome. My question was answered quick. I can't wait til my order comes  but with lightake it seems my wait is reduced  . In total so far three day since i ordered and now its shipped SO HAPPY great service currently! Please continue!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> My lightake order has been shipped. It was so quick. I love it. Thank you. It only collected for 1 days and now it shipped! I'm amazed. Also, Emma seems to work for the customer service. Thats awesome. My question was answered quick. I can't wait til my order comes  but with lightake it seems my wait is reduced  . In total so far three day since i ordered and now its shipped SO HAPPY great service currently! Please continue!



The satisfatory from our customers are our top priority.
Colltecting and shipping as quikly as we could, together with
perfect customer services are our goal in this market.
We think we can do much better than Popbuying
Lightake.com


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> The satisfatory from our customers are our top priority.
> Lightake.com



If that's your goal, I have an idea: Get a couple of trusted cubers to help name your cubing products correctly for easier shopping. So this would be called "Type F-II White", etc. Also, pictures more like ones from here could be put in.


----------



## riffz (Jun 19, 2010)

I vote Daniel helps write product descriptions for them.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > The satisfatory from our customers are our top priority.
> ...



Ok, right now.
I am collecting all info for the brand and list as follows:
If something wrong with the brand, tell me to correct it,
after all things collected, we will correct the brand name.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 19, 2010)

I oredered a few days ago.
I ordered:

Alpha V 
2 layer super square 1
dayan octahedron turn corner 
d39 lube or something like that the lube haiyan uses 

I don't think we got any mails that it is shipped


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> I oredered a few days ago.
> I ordered:
> 
> Alpha V
> ...



You can refer our Customer Service
for order tracking: [email protected]
If our site functions didn't work for you.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> I vote Daniel helps write product descriptions for them.



+1


----------



## Kranox (Jun 19, 2010)

Since this is the lightake thread I was just wondering if this is the Haiyan Memory cube or Haiyan's cube: 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-29176

Thanks in advance


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2010)

Haiyan's Cube.


----------



## Kranox (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks miniGOINGS, would you happen to know if they have the Haiyan Memory? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2010)

Kranox said:


> Thanks miniGOINGS, would you happen to know if they have the Haiyan Memory? I can't seem to find it.



You're welcome. They do not have the Haiyan Memory because it is not mass produced currently. You can buy it from Haiyan's online store, or some of the online American based stores. They are quite noticeably more expensive because they are each sanded down by hand (by Haiyan himself).


----------



## Kranox (Jun 19, 2010)

Alright thanks for the info!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2010)

Mhm, notice the cost? A lot more than Haiyan's Cube.

http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1325643
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1552061
http://cubehaiyan.com/product_167.html
http://cubehaiyan.com/product_168.html
http://www.icubik.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/269/products_id/721
http://www.icubik.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/269/products_id/747


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2010)

Maru Lub and DaYan-GuHong are 
on the way. Please pay attention to our
NEW ARRIVALS.


Lightake.com


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Maru Lub and DaYan-GuHong are
> on the way. Please pay attention to our
> NEW ARRIVALS.
> 
> ...



When will we be able to purchase them?


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Maru Lub and DaYan-GuHong are
> on the way. Please pay attention to our
> NEW ARRIVALS.



Great news. I was going to order an axis cube, but I'll wait a little bit and get the GuHong as well.


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Maru Lub and DaYan-GuHong are
> on the way. Please pay attention to our
> NEW ARRIVALS.



Please fix your website. Look at your magic cube section and scroll down and see how many SKU have the wrong picture with name that starts "MF8 DaYan Crazy 3x3 Plug Cube". If you click on an item then sometimes the pictures are right. Right now the pictures are some webcam things, etc. :confused:


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, no more creditcard stuff, paypal is much better!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 22, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Maru Lub and DaYan-GuHong are
> ...



Hi, Zarlor:
Thanks for your information about our bugs.
Actually, our site are in the process of improvements.
That is: Only the payment channel is right to use.
Refer to other function parts of our site, nearly all of them are underconstruction and will be launched step by step in next several days.
Sorry for any inconvenience.
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 22, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Yes, no more creditcard stuff, paypal is much better!



Some prefer Paypal, others maybe take CreditCard into consideration.
Anyway, we are taking every strive to improve our services.
Every step will be taken to ensure a smoother shopping process.
Thanks.

Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jun 22, 2010)

Lightake should update some prices very soon because there are plenty of "drop price" among the competitors.
One example:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_3x3_Plug_Cube_Neptune_Magic_Cube_-30226

http://cube4you.com/mf8-crazy-3x3-plus-cube-neptune-p-193.html


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake should update some prices very soon because there are plenty of "drop price" among the competitors.
> One example:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_3x3_Plug_Cube_Neptune_Magic_Cube_-30226
> 
> http://cube4you.com/mf8-crazy-3x3-plus-cube-neptune-p-193.html



+1


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 23, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
Maru lube?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 23, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
> Maru lube?



Popbuying Jack said that was DS lube.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake should update some prices very soon because there are plenty of "drop price" among the competitors.
> One example:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_3x3_Plug_Cube_Neptune_Magic_Cube_-30226
> 
> http://cube4you.com/mf8-crazy-3x3-plus-cube-neptune-p-193.html



All prices are depend on our supplieres information.
Any new prices will be updated immediately.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363

New cubes
Lightake.com


----------



## Winball (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice.But I want it in black.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 23, 2010)

Just ordered it


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 23, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Just ordered it



Me too!

You should probably put it in the DaYan (DY) Magic Cube section of your website. It is not in the DY section like the other DaYan cubes though It should show up here too so people can find it better.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 23, 2010)

If this is the Dayan GuHong
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363

Then what is this? 

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.DaYan_Diamond_Style_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29889


----------



## janelle (Jun 23, 2010)

splinteh said:


> If this is the Dayan GuHong
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> 
> Then what is this?
> ...



I don't think the second is a 3x3. There doesn't seem to be enough pieces for it.
EDIT: It's a Diamond cube? I'm not sure. It says Diamond style magic cube in the title xP


----------



## raodkill (Jun 23, 2010)

cant wait for the black guhong ;D


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2010)

Winball said:


> Nice.But I want it in black.



We are preparing the black ones.
It may take a couple of days to collect the black ones.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered it
> ...



Thanks Zarlor:
You are always pushing to improve.
Things fixed.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2010)

New Cube Updated:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Abnormity_Square_1_Magic_Cube_Black-30392


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 24, 2010)

My lightake order arrived today. Everything was great! It only took 8 days or technicaly 6 business days. Absolutely amazing. I order something from the states a few days earlier and that still hasn't arrived. Was not anticipating it to arrive today at all. I thought the earliest date would be tomorrow. Canadian customs was really quick this time. Thanks Lightake for a great experience. I will most definately be ordering again. xD maybe tomorrow I'm so impatient. Okay, now time to enjoy my new cubes


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 25, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> My lightake order arrived today. Everything was great! It only took 8 days or technicaly 6 business days. Absolutely amazing. I order something from the states a few days earlier and that still hasn't arrived. Was not anticipating it to arrive today at all. I thought the earliest date would be tomorrow. Canadian customs was really quick this time. Thanks Lightake for a great experience. I will most definately be ordering again. xD maybe tomorrow I'm so impatient. Okay, now time to enjoy my new cubes



Thanks for your support.
Your experience will be our great encouragement to
improve more.
We will keep working.

Lightake.com


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm very looking forward to the black Dayan Guhong.


----------



## Rorix (Jun 25, 2010)

Can you get Ghosthand stickers? Like here:
http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1536753


----------



## mr6768 (Jun 25, 2010)

hey guys . what are the best 3*3 and 4*4 cubes in lightake (their type and link please) ? 
and also does lightake have a Good Square-1 ?

and how's the quality of this cube ? its so cheap ? 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 25, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> hey guys . what are the best 3*3 and 4*4 cubes in lightake (their type and link please) ?
> and also does lightake have a Good Square-1 ?
> 
> and how's the quality of this cube ? its so cheap ?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939


3x3s:
F-II
A-V
4x4s:
maru 4x4
Mini QJ 4x4
Square-1:
MF8


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Just place an order yesterday. Looking forward to getting it. Its a great site. Good prices and free shipping is great, but better descriptions are really needed. It seems it's a fairly new site, so i'm sure you guys are working on it, but the descriptions really do need a lot of work. For example, i was looking to buy a pyraminx. I saw a regular one and one that said frosted. No idea whatsoever what the difference was on the frosted one or what that even meant. It would be great if that was made clear. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> I'm very looking forward to the black Dayan Guhong.



Refer to any newly-updated, we will keep
you informed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Can you get Ghosthand stickers? Like here:
> http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1536753



You requests are collected.
Please pay attention for my updating news.
Thanks.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Just place an order yesterday. Looking forward to getting it. Its a great site. Good prices and free shipping is great, but better descriptions are really needed. It seems it's a fairly new site, so i'm sure you guys are working on it, but the descriptions really do need a lot of work. For example, i was looking to buy a pyraminx. I saw a regular one and one that said frosted. No idea whatsoever what the difference was on the frosted one or what that even meant. It would be great if that was made clear. Just a suggestion.



We will try better to improve that.
Thanks for your suggestions.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Discount News:
If you place orders in Lightake.com,
5% diacount will be offered right away.
Code: WELCOMETOLIGHTAKE
Hurry for what you want in Lightake.com
Expire Date:6/30/2010

Lightake.com


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww, I missed that discount by one day... Oh well, it wasn't that big of an order.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 26, 2010)

I just got my F-II. It took only a week to get here!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Aww, I missed that discount by one day... Oh well, it wasn't that big of an order.



Don't worry about that.
If you keep your eyes on our post.
Surprise will always be here.

Lightake.com


----------



## Kurbitur (Jun 26, 2010)

Black DaYan soon coming?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Isn't your email your username? It is for me.


----------



## Forte (Jun 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Isn't your email your username? It is for me.



LOL i can't believe i didn't try that >_>
thanks lol


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Black DaYan soon coming?



Take it easy, friend.
Newly updated will be dealt with as soon as possible.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi:
Lightake has launched new stickers here:
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/categry.0~keyword.Cube Twist Sticker


LanLan Stickers Driver Opener :
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LanLan_Stickers_Driver_Opener-30495


Lightake.com


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, sorry to bug, but when do you suppose this will be in stock again?
Once it's in, I'm planning on placing an order, but I don't want to do two orders separate, so I'll wait a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 28, 2010)

whats hte texture on the new stickers?
glossy? matte? like cubesmith? textured?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hi, sorry to bug, but when do you suppose this will be in stock again?
> Once it's in, I'm planning on placing an order, but I don't want to do two orders separate, so I'll wait a bit.
> 
> Thanks.



We have contacted our suppliers for that.
Any new updated, let you know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2010)

raodkill said:


> whats hte texture on the new stickers?
> glossy? matte? like cubesmith? textured?



It's Clone of CubeSmith.

Lightake.com


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 28, 2010)

Maru lube is still not there


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, sorry to bug, but when do you suppose this will be in stock again?
> ...



Thank you very much.
I just love that cube so much. <3 for OH.


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Maru lube is still not there



This?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my package in less then 8 days and I live in CA. Great service. I look forward to dealing with you again.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 28, 2010)

> LanLan Stickers Driver Opener :
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...r_Opener-30495


Is this the same holder/blade that Cubesmith haves? Holder designs do look similar.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 29, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Maru lube is still not there



Hi:
Maru Lube is updated here:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344

Lightake.com


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> > LanLan Stickers Driver Opener :
> > http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...r_Opener-30495
> 
> 
> Is this the same holder/blade that Cubesmith haves? Holder designs do look similar.



He said LanLan stickers are CS clone, so I'm willing to assume the same for the blade holder.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a question, my package was shipped and it says it it will take within 4 days to ship and 10 to 14 days for sample products... what arer sample products?


----------



## Chrish (Jun 29, 2010)

How long would you estimate it take to get something shipped to canada?

I kept reading that popbuying either takes a long time to ship, or it takes a long time for the item to arrive after being shipped. But I'm not sure which one was slow, unless it was both.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi! I plan on buying some cubes from lightake.com for my birthday and I was wondering if you will be selling Dare to do 2x2 cubes? They are also know as Fingertip Dancing/Ghosthand 2x2s.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually, shipping depends on the stock of items.
After the order placed, it have to process several other status
such as collecting, Packing, Waiting for shipping, In the process of shipping
and so on.
Our time listed in the site are normal figures that ignore that sudden unexpected incidents.
Maybe the shipping will be a barrier for you to shop here, but our work is to try our best to let our customers get their packages as quikly and safe as possbile.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2010)

Mikey said:


> Hi! I plan on buying some cubes from lightake.com for my birthday and I was wondering if you will be selling Dare to do 2x2 cubes? They are also know as Fingertip Dancing/Ghosthand 2x2s.



Hello:
You can enter this link for Ghost Hand Cubes；
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.155

For 2*2, we still need some time to update.

Lightake.com


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, is it possible to sort the products out by price? I would like to see the cheapest products first and the expensive products last.

Thanks


----------



## demma (Jun 30, 2010)

Place a big order a few minutes ago, im from Argentina so i think i will take a long time to arrive. Cheers.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Hi, is it possible to sort the products out by price? I would like to see the cheapest products first and the expensive products last.
> 
> Thanks



Hi:
you want to select them among all the categories or
just in one category through price?

Actually, our site are under construction currently. The new version will be effect in one month. At that time, you can see some more useful functions there.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2010)

demma said:


> Place a big order a few minutes ago, im from Argentina so i think i will take a long time to arrive. Cheers.



Hi:
Collecting your order as quikly as possible maybe 
can shorten your waiting time.


Lightake.com


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just to give you an idea of what to expect in terms of shipping times...

Order dropped June 22nd
Order processed June 23rd
Order shipped June 24th
Order left Hong Kong June 28th
Order arrived in Vancouver, being looked at by customs June 30th

I'm actually mildly buzzing with anticipation here. Slight problem, though...tomorrow is our national holiday, so the absolute earliest I'll get it is looking like Friday.


----------



## demma (Jun 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Place a big order a few minutes ago, im from Argentina so i think i will take a long time to arrive. Cheers.
> ...



Hope so! Thank you very much!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 30, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Is it possible for somebody to identify this cube?
> type A? which kind?



i'm almost positive that it is the AIII-F


----------



## nitay6669 (Jun 30, 2010)

yesterday i placed a pretty big order to Israel and i cant see the order in my account. it [email protected]


----------



## Rorix (Jun 30, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Just to give you an idea of what to expect in terms of shipping times...
> 
> Order dropped June 22nd
> Order processed June 23rd
> ...


Man, been 6 days and mine's still processing


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 30, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Man, been 6 days and mine's still processing



Same here man. 6 days processing. "Collecting Products Now". :fp

Order: Ghosthand 1 and 2, YJ 5x5 2nd gen spring, DaYan GuHong. Maybe one of those is not in stock just yet?


----------



## metal_cuber (Jul 1, 2010)

i got my order today but you sent me one of the wrong cubes and one of the wrong sets of stickers i tryed to email you through your site but it is not working,


----------



## metal_cuber (Jul 1, 2010)

Chrish said:


> How long would you estimate it take to get something shipped to canada?
> 
> I kept reading that popbuying either takes a long time to ship, or it takes a long time for the item to arrive after being shipped. But I'm not sure which one was slow, unless it was both.



im from Alberta and from the day it was shipped it took 12 days, from the day it was ordered from lightake about 17-18 days


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> yesterday i placed a pretty big order to Israel and i cant see the order in my account. it [email protected]



Hi:
Sorry for any in convenience.
We have arranged a staff from our Customer Service to follow-up 

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Rorix said:
> 
> 
> > Man, been 6 days and mine's still processing
> ...



Hi:
We are checking your order and confirm the status of our stock.
Any news, will keep your informed.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

metal_cuber said:


> i got my order today but you sent me one of the wrong cubes and one of the wrong sets of stickers i tryed to email you through your site but it is not working,



Hi:
For Customer Service problems, you can turn to
[email protected] for help.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 1, 2010)

How much longer for the black Dayan Guhongs? I believe you said sometime this week.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> How much longer for the black Dayan Guhongs? I believe you said sometime this week.



Hi:
GUHONG Black ones are in our sample house right now.
They are in the process of updating.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 1, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Crosshash said:
> 
> 
> > How much longer for the black Dayan Guhongs? I believe you said sometime this week.
> ...



Marvelous. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Rorix (Jul 1, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Same here man. 6 days processing. "Collecting Products Now". :fp
> 
> Order: Ghosthand 1 and 2, YJ 5x5 2nd gen spring, DaYan GuHong. Maybe one of those is not in stock just yet?



Huh, I actually have all those cubes in my order too (plus a few more) .


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there going to be a coupon code or any specials for fourth of July I want to make an order but am wondering if I should wait for specials.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

New Updates:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Core___Screws___Springs_Set-30525

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Is there going to be a coupon code or any specials for fourth of July I want to make an order but am wondering if I should wait for specials.



Hi:
New discounts maybe showed in this days or two after
we confirm the cooperations with this forum.


Lightake.com


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually made an order not to long ago for an FII and I was surprised at how fast the shipping was. It took about a week just to get here in California. I wasn't expecting this package for another week. Thanks Lightake! I lofe my cube!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I actually made an order not to long ago for an FII and I was surprised at how fast the shipping was. It took about a week just to get here in California. I wasn't expecting this package for another week. Thanks Lightake! I lofe my cube!



Actually it takes 10 days or so to arrive in north America when the collecting
process goes smooth.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2010)

New Cube:

DaYan GuHong Black:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597

Lightake.com


----------



## slocuber (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you have any hardware sets? I'm planing to make an order, so I would like to know how much time will the shipping take to Slovenia (Central Europe)?

Thanks!


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got my order everything was good but the d39 lube has a weird smell and the 2 layer square 1 misaligned after a few turns but I mabey take it apart or something


----------

